# Stud 10 pt Licking County Deer!



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

My best ever. Shot this stud yesterday at 3:45 pm. Came right into the grunt call. Man what a day, I am not a big buck hunter by nature, in the morning, I missed a 6pt, then 15 minutes later I nailed a small sapling instead of a real nice 8 pointer that I was aiming for (same trail mind you). So I grouped went out for an afternoon hunt and this stud came in after 30 minutes on stand (same trail as the previous 2 deer in the morning)! All I can say is wow! I hope everyone is enjoying this activity, all of these deer responed well to the grunt tube. Happy Hunting everyone! This one's on the wall for sure! :!


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

great deer! I do 90% of my bowhunting in Licking (st. louisville and utica area) so that picture is really getting me excited to get back out there!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

SWEET!! very nice job.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking buck! Congrats on the trophy!!

That is somewhat in my neck of the woods as well. 

I am just curious. You said he came right in to the grunt call. What type of call were you making? I had my boy out last evening and we had a really nice buck up in the field above us less than 80 yards away. I called to him with a couple of locating buck grunt calls. He came down off the ridge and milled around in the field edge probably 40 yards away but I could not coax him in any farther. I tried changing to a doe grunt but that did not draw him either. I never got a great look at him but I know from what I saw on the ridgetop that he was a real dandy.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice Buck!

Must be some crazy good hunting in your area!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...thats a great buck! I was in Licking County this past weekend hunting...near Brownsville. I only saw 2 bucks, not of which looked quite like him.


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

That's a stud alright. Congrats!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

That is a great deer. Will look good on a wall.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Chase845, I have a buddy who lives in St. Louisville off Dog Hollow rd. 
I was up there sat to watch the Bucks game , on my way home I saw 3 monster bucks up in that area , maybe you will be Lucky enough to get one , man they were huge!!!!!


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I know dog hollow road, I hunt on the other side of 13. I'm pretty fortunate to have this place to hunt


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

he wont be rendering any stud service this year..haaaa. sweet kill.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice Deer!
Congrats!


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

you might be a "big buck" hunter now  haaaaaaaaa

GREAT deer!! Just goes to show that with a little patience what can happen by laying off the younger bucks. Harvesting a buck like this is a serious rush and they only get this way by not getting whacked when their young.

They are out there for sure. Many peope never get to experience what you did because they are home in bed with a little basket rack piled in some corner of the garage!!

Congratulations man!!!! 

PR


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Congrats on your deer very nice.I like the tall tines. :!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks guys. I am really thrilled with him. I am attaching a pic of me and a buddy of mine, he came out to help me get this deer in the truck ( it field dressed at 175 lbs) so I could not do it myself. Of course, he went out Monday morning and showed up at my place with this one in the back of his truck. We hauled them in to Utica together to tag them and drop them off to process. Thought you all would get a kick out of this.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very very nice bucks congrats, clean shot=dead deer.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a similar picture of a buddy and I who shot two monsters on the same day, not often that a photo opportunity like that presents itslef!

Awesome job guys, I'm jealous!

:! :!


----------



## XpressDave (Apr 14, 2004)

Where about in licking county did you kill you kill the deer because i do a lot of hunting around the Pataskala area?


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

These deer are from the Utica area.


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

Great buck


----------

